# Critical care



## DORAZIO73 (Sep 30, 2009)

If a physician documents 90 minutes of critical care would code as a 99291 only or a 99291 and a 99292?  I thought that because they did not reach 104 min that you could not bill 99292 which the code states additional 30 minutes.  Please help because now I am confused.


----------



## shalinicpc (Oct 1, 2009)

you can code both 99291 and 99292.  it is not necessary to reach 104 minutes but additional 15+ minutes can be coded with 99292.


----------



## cbulkley (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a table in the CPT Book above the critical care codes which gives clear instructions for coding per the total time.  90 minutes is in the range specified as (75 - 104) which is coded as 99291 & 99292.

C Bulkley, CCS, CCS-P, CEMC


----------

